# What kind of tree is this?



## beeker (Jan 17, 2011)

It's loaded with tiny flowers and smells nice. I'm seeing lots of tiny native bees on it but no honey bees.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Just a guess...mountain laurel. I can't see the flowers close enough to be sure.


----------



## cohutt (Feb 13, 2017)

Carolina Cherry Laurel


----------



## beeker (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is a closer picture of the flowers. Is this any good for honey bees or are the flowers too deep for them to reach?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Cherry Laurel.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Laurel honey is poisonous. Luckily honey bees don't seem to work it unless there is no other flow on...


----------



## beeker (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I was hoping maybe I had found a good bee tree on my property but was curious why I didn't see any of my bees working it.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

beeker said:


> ... I didn't see any of my bees working it.


Must not be Cherry laurel then, bees mob it.


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

Leaves and flowers look like the Sweet Virburnum in my yard.


----------

